# LGB New Orleans Trolley



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking for a LGB New Orleans Trolley. Hopefully in the $400 price range. Does anyone know what they usually sell for? Does anyone have one? 
Thanks in advance.
Xplate


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck in finding one at that price. There was one about a month ago on ebay i bid it up to $400.00 that is as high as i could go, it went for $405.00 if i remember right. Before lgb went under you get them for $250 from train world. I missed the boat on that one. My guess is i will never own one. Today i have seen them as high as $600.00 with no sound. But good luck hope you find one.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The price of that trolley is going through the roof. 
If you want one you better grab it now. 

There are two that are still reasonable, one in the current Watts auction - don't know where that will end up pricewise: 
http://www.wattstrainshop.com/auction/cgi-bin/item.pl?item=625 

The other from a seller in Europe for 330 Euros: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/LGB-20380-ST...dellbau_Modelleisenbahnen&hash=item2316de6159 

There are also some German dealers who have one but one has to email them to get a price.


----------



## xplate (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, can't believe how expensive they are. Being from New Orleans, I always wanted to do the St. Charles Street Cars . Particularly Lee Circle. Plus, my wife's best friend is "Street Car Sue", who haas been driving on the St Charles line for 25 years. I really would like to get one for her. But I don't know if she is worth THAT MUCH MONEY!! LOL. May just get her an HO model! 

Guys thanks for the heads up and if you run across more, send me a not please.

Ray Guidry
NOLA


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

As krs mentioned Watts has one on auction. Current bid is $339.50 but reserve not met. I believe auction runs to Saturday. 
Doubtful you'll find one for $400. but good luck. 

Dale


----------



## xtcbct (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271014059701 

Maybe you can get him to come down if it doesn't sell? I haven't seen one in a while, so maybe this is your chance.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xplate on 04 Dec 2011 01:25 PM 

Looking for a LGB New Orleans Trolley. Hopefully in the $400 price range. Does anyone know what they usually sell for? Does anyone have one? 
Thanks in advance.
Xplate 
I have one in my display case that you can purchase , email me please .


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 09 Jul 2012 10:17 AM 

I have one in my display case that you can purchase , email me please .

Correction and update , I HAD one in the case , but no longer , its going to a new home .


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 09 Jul 2012 10:17 AM 

I have one in my display case that you can purchase , email me please . 

Correction and update , I HAD one in the case , but no longer , its going to a new home . 



And it is very happy in its new home--what a nice model and a great runner! 

Jeff C


----------



## rwiese2 (Dec 20, 2012)

have 1 xmas lgb
1new orleans new never used lgb
[email protected]


----------

